# If your dog had a bumper sticker, what would it say?



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

The Pudden and friend Smoke show off theirs. 

What would your doggy's bumper sticker read?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Bailey's: "Will you be my friend?"
Burgundy's: "Where is my mom?"


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Marty's would be "OMG, there's a person"


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus: LET'S GOOOO!
Charlie Brown: Can we go home please?
Ace: Oh, I forgot we were on a walk


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Ruby's would be 
let me have a big wizz round the field and I'll be back


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

if Layla had her own bumper sticker it would simply say...

THROW THE BALL! THROW THE BALL! THROW THE BALL!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Ruby'smom said:


> Ruby's would be
> let me have a big wizz round the field and I'll be back


God I love the differences in our English languages!!! :wavey:
In the US wizz would translate to pee (urinate) :listen:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Lucy - "Somebody, ANYBODDY please pet me!!"
Oriana - "I do NOT yield to squirrels!"


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Elle, Catch me if you can.

Bella, Caution air brakes are fitted.

* Bella has a bad habit of stopping all of a sudden to sniff and i end up walking into her


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester's would say-I brake for TENNIS BALLS!
Murphy's would say-Feed Me!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Reno: Aren't I pretty....please just pet me. 

Austin: Where oh where are the dogs to play with???

Lincoln: If I'm loose...stand back and nobody will get hurt!! (He gets really nutty when he's loose).


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Bell's (in the house):''I'm an angel,i'll be good for you!''And he really is an angel.
Outside,on a walk:''Get out of my way,i don't even have the time to deal with you!''
But the main would be:''GIVE ME THE STICK!!NOW!"


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Honey: Ball! Throw me the ball!
Holmes: Couch,sleep,food-follow my rules.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> God I love the differences in our English languages!!! :wavey:
> In the US wizz would translate to pee (urinate) :listen:


And if we were talking about Rookie BEFORE he was neutered, that would have been a great bumper sticker for him!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby: Will work for tennis balls!
Barkley: I'm a redhead, I'm Curly, and You Can Pet Me!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*Ranger's Bumper Sticker*

*"Will Stop for Sniffs"*


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

windfair said:


> *"Will Stop for Sniffs"*


Love It!!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Please do feed the golden retrievers


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson's would be: "I brake for blondes... and redheads, and brunettes, and..."


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right...


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Jupiter's Bumper Sticker: "I'm starving. Do you have any snacks?"


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Don't follow to close...if you step in poop...its Tuff Sh!t


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby - "Scratch My Butt"
Kirby - "Rub My Belly"


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Emma: Hey, Let's Hump!

Luna: Will love anyone for food, food not required.

Piper: Can I sit in your lap, pwease?

Allie: Uh, yeah, Hi...but I really love my Dad...


.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah: "I lick it and stick it" (sounds dirty but he likes to stick his tongue to things)
Scout: "Are you thinking I did it?"


Noah: "Whose that good looking dog in he mirror - Oh it's me"
Scout: "You gonna eat that"


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff's would say "Baked goods are fine!":


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

AlanK said:


> Don't follow to close...if you step in poop...its Tuff Sh!t


Great One! LOL


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Max's would say:

"If you can see my wiggle, you are TOO CLOSE!"

(He 'wiggles' quite a bit...I guess it's from his HD)


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Kimm said:


> Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right...


LOL..that's great! 

Lacey's would be: Belly rubs make me smile!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> God I love the differences in our English languages!!! :wavey:
> In the US wizz would translate to pee (urinate) :listen:


never thought of that lol
in Ruby's case its a lap of the field lol


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Duke's would say: Caution Gas Leaks

Bailey's would say: Watch for sudden stops (She has to know where I am at all times yet will walk in front of me and have to stop to make sure that I am still there.)


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

Buddy's would say: Please love me cause I love u!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Lily's would be: love me, love me, love me, love me, SQUIRREL!!!!, love me, love me, love me....


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

PB&J said:


> Lily's would be: love me, love me, love me, love me, SQUIRREL!!!!, love me, love me, love me....


Love It!!!!!


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Rosie's would be: "I brake for COOKIES!!!!"


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

This is a line from UP and totally is Max all over:

I just met you but I love you!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right...


_...stuck in the middle with you _



AlanK said:


> Don't follow to close...if you step in poop...its Tuff Sh!t


:roflmao:

Sadie's would be: "If you're close enough to read this, I can slobber on you"

Loocie's: "I stop for any and all culverts. If it's a hole, I MUST stick my head in it!"


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Scout would have a couple:

Squirrel!
Got stick?
Where I come from, poop is a delicacy.


----------



## Scubasteve198 (Jun 9, 2008)

Mia's was: Baby on board!
now its: My pups are Honor Students

Tucker's would be: 

Honk if you need your dishes cleaned

Honk for Unconditional Love

Will work for Food

Get your licks here!

I like DAD best!!!!!

MUD Dogs Best Friend


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

Miley's would be....Professional Counter Surfer & Thief....


----------



## Handy 1 (Feb 1, 2009)

"Shake what your mama gave you" as in the tail and hip waging


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank's bumper sticker would say - "Got Food?"


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I debated about Apollo's because there are so many that would be appropriate:

Me! Me! Pet Me! 

Pet Me More!

Will Work for Food!

And, the winner is:

Caution, Rolls Over Frequently!

Apollo loves to roll on his back - on the carpet, on the grass, in the snow, he's even tried on the sidewalk. Sometimes he just leans sideways until he falls down.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance's:

Yes...I really am a Golden Retriever!

Lucy's:

C'mon, C'mon...Let's go, Let's Go!!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger's is: "I'd rather be working."

I used to think he lived to play...nope, he lives to work.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I brake for Nylabones...


----------



## DogFoodSecrets (Mar 22, 2010)

Spartan Mom said:


> I debated about Apollo's because there are so many that would be appropriate:
> 
> Me! Me! Pet Me!
> 
> ...


That is very clever, my dogs only think about 4 things: food sleep mating & playing with a toy :


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Winchester's would probably be "Na na na na boo boo!" cuz he likes to play keep away with just about anybody, especially other dogs.
Moose's would be "We're not related" in regards to Winchester.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Ranger's is: "I'd rather be working."
> 
> I used to think he lived to play...nope, he lives to work.


Ranger is so handsome! Is he a flatcoat? Or a golden mix?


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy's: "Did you say... BUBBLES?" and "Will barter handshakes and tennis balls for your food."

Dory: "Whatever Lucy has, I want it." and "Addicted to Fetch."


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny...... Pet me, pet me, pet me. I want to nibble your ear, kiss your face.

Maggie....... I AM a diva. Petting only at MY request.

Cody....... GOT TREATS?????


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Tess's sticker would say:

_"Please don't wait until I sit before you pet me: START NOW!"_


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Pudden - I think Ranger is a flattie/golden retriever cross. His body/head are more golden retriever-ish but he has no undercoat so that (plus his colour!) make me think flat coat. One of these days I'll get a DNA test done and figure out what exactly he is! Thanks for the compliment - I'll pass it on to him!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I think Molly's would be:

*Zoomie Hazard!!!*

:


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

I love my big wet kisses


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Sampson's would say "hi I am Sammy and I have no clue who you are, but I know I love you. Forgive all the jumping and craziness. I love everyone and everything. Sorry about the muddy footprints on your shirt".

Murphy's would say "I probably love you but am not going insane like my brother. He is crazy".


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

EvilNessCroft said:


> I think Molly's would be:
> 
> *Zoomie Hazard!!!*
> 
> :


That is PERFECT for Molly! I think she actually does need a sticker that says that!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the laughs this morning, guys. These are great!

Riley's would read, "If You Can Read This, You're Too Close" (being the shy boy that he is.)

Gunner's would probably read something along the lines of, "What Part Of 'Woof!' Do You Not Understand?"


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Piper's would be "I Brake for Nothing"
or "Food.... Insert Here"


----------

